# car club plaques, who still makes brass OG plaques



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

who makes OG brass car club plaques and are they reliable


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 30 2009, 01:20 PM~16134515
> *who makes OG brass car club plaques and are they reliable
> *


  PLAKWURKS IN SUN VALLEY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how much those usually go for?


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 30 2009, 05:13 PM~16138684
> * PLAKWURKS IN SUN VALLEY
> *


do you have a number brother


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

He is a member on here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=7032

His website info is on his profile.


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2009, 07:59 AM~16144873
> *He is a member on here:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=7032
> ...


thanks brother ill check him out


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dave at A&B Foundry, they make both brass and aluminum molds and plaques
11165 Denton Dr
Dallas, Texas 75229
(800) 743-4995

http://www.abfoundryonline.com/default.aspx


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16138684
> * PLAKWURKS IN SUN VALLEY
> *


need some help. i keep calling this guy and no one returns my call or just get an answering machine. any other places out there that do this.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

has anyone ever had one done in bronze????????heard from a foundry no one using brass anymore,,its either bronze or aluminum, at least in cali


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 30 2009, 08:45 PM~16139062
> *how much those usually go for?
> *


we payed 138 shipped


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2010, 02:29 AM~16159353
> *Dave at A&B Foundry, they make both brass and aluminum molds and plaques
> 11165 Denton Dr
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> ...


we gonna have to try him out.....we just need to get our mold back!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

fuck it whats the set fees?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16194565
> *we gonna have to try him out.....we just need to get our mold back!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> fuck it whats the set fees?
> *


He charged me $250 for a new mold, I gave him an old plaque and he used it to make the new mold.. I paid $67 per plaques and then took them to have them polished, $25 ea.. Dave told me the price is based on weight and design..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 2 2010, 02:29 AM~16159353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A&B does good work ..... fast too ........ the plaques i did for a friend were $40 
each and no se up cues we used a old plaqua.

My guy at SHow & Go polished Johns plaques after A&B for $20 each..
You should of save that extra $25 John and just had my guy do it from the start.

oh well, they still do good work.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 10:03 AM~16201491
> *A&B does good work ..... fast too ........  the plaques i did for a friend were $40
> each and no se up cues we used a old plaqua.
> 
> ...


man that good news...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

We been using A&B for over 20 years :biggrin: they were the first to make real plaques in DFW... Brass & Aluminum don't know about bronze...


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 11:33 AM~16201491
> *A&B does good work ..... fast too ........  the plaques i did for a friend were $40
> each and no se up cues we used a old plaqua.
> 
> ...


Hey, I've been calling A&B but know one picks up. I also emailed them a quote in November, but havent received a reply. You ever have issues with them? When is the best time to call?
My molder in the bay area closed up shop 5-7 years ago. I had a new mold made with Mark @ Plaquewerks but I pulled the mold from him....... :loco: 
I'm hurting for brass casting.
Thanks


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

anyone does plaques in tampa florida?? 813 516 1312


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Jan 6 2010, 04:49 PM~16204365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i allway get someone........ ill check that number tomarrow..... make sure its right.


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jan 6 2010, 05:51 PM~16204384
> *Hey, I've been calling A&B but know one picks up. I also emailed them a quote in November, but havent received a reply. You ever have issues with them? When is the best time to call?
> My molder in the bay area closed up shop 5-7 years ago. I had a new mold made with Mark @ Plaquewerks but I pulled the mold from him....... :loco:
> I'm hurting for brass casting.
> ...


i feel you brother, i also called today got someone and he told me that dave wasnt there and would return later but he didnt. kind of frustrated on this. i need help also on finding someone who does plaques the old school way in brass.


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 09:09 PM~16206511
> *
> i allway get someone........  ill check that number tomarrow..... make sure its right.
> *


the number is right


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 6 2010, 10:29 PM~16208404
> *i feel you brother, i also called today got someone and he told me that dave wasnt there and would return later but he didnt. kind of frustrated on this. i need help also on finding someone who does plaques the old school way in brass.
> *


i guess its cues i always walk in.. if yall want plaquas, and chrome plateing, ill get the plaques made for yall. just use me to chrome or gold plate. plus the shipping of corse.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16194565
> *we gonna have to try him out.....we just need to get our mold back!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> fuck it whats the set fees?
> *


thata the guy I was telling you about.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 09:03 AM~16201491
> *A&B does good work ..... fast too ........  the plaques i did for a friend were $40
> each and no se up cues we used a old plaqua.
> 
> ...


Please pm me all the info you have on this. it would be more then appreciated.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: ill do that for anyone that needs brass plaquas, just use my guy to chrome or gold plate them. check my feedback no mark in me.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 11:58 PM~16209771
> *Please pm me all the info you have on this. it would be more then appreciated.
> *


im on my phone, but when i get to my pc, ill get at you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 11:02 PM~16209843
> *im on my phone, but when i get to my pc, ill get at you.
> *


appreciate it homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 12:03 AM~16209853
> *appreciate it homie.
> *


cool.... I screen print t shirts too, AAA as low as $6.50 a shirt. good shirts ! and i do work for alot of the clubs and shops in DFW.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 6 2010, 04:36 PM~16204243
> *man that good news...
> *



x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 6 2010, 11:12 PM~16209987
> *cool.... I screen print t shirts too, AAA as low as $6.50 a shirt. good shirts !  and i do work for alot of the clubs and shops in DFW.
> *


Ill keep you in mind bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 11:57 PM~16209745
> *thata the guy I was telling you about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16209987
> *cool.... I screen print t shirts too, AAA as low as $6.50 a shirt. good shirts !  and i do work for alot of the clubs and shops in DFW.
> *


hey brother. need your help. starting a car club out here in georgia with my son. staioned out here at ft stewart and resources are few. can you find out for me how much to get these plaque made. have the design made up just need some figures. would love to use your buisness to finish them in gold plating. need figures in that also.
mario


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 7 2010, 01:08 PM~16213577
> *hey brother. need your help. starting a car club out here in georgia with my son. staioned out here at ft stewart and resources are few. can you find out for me how much to get these plaque made. have the design made up just need some figures. would love to use your buisness to finish them in gold plating. need figures in that also.
> mario
> *


sorry stationed here at ft stewart


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 7 2010, 01:29 AM~16209786
> *:uh:  ill do that for anyone that needs brass plaquas, just use my guy to chrome or gold plate them. check my feedback no mark in me.
> *


Good look'in out! :biggrin:
I'll be waiting for info....


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16209987
> *cool.... I screen print t shirts too, AAA as low as $6.50 a shirt. good shirts !  and i do work for alot of the clubs and shops in DFW.
> *


hey brother did you get my PM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

custom OG molded plaques

Bedsled Kustoms
David
909-214-6048

:biggrin:


----------

